# Trail Bags- Cantle or Pommel?



## ArabianMama

I'm looking to purchase a bag for rides, and am not sure if I should get a cantle or pommel bag. Does anyone have a preference? I have tried both and don't really have a preference for reaching forward or back. Is there a difference for the horse? 

Let me know what you prefer for your pony. Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer

Completely personal preference. If they fit properly, the horse doesn't even know they're there.


----------



## usandpets

A pommel bag is easier to access but a cantle bag can hold more or larger items. I have a pommel bag that I always use. My wife has a cantle bag but it is hard to get into while moving. Trying to unzip and rezip when done especially one handed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

I personally prefer a pommel bag because I am not coordinated enough to deal with a cantle one while moving out on trail. :lol:


----------



## Joe4d

I dont use pommel bags, I tend to need an unclutered area to hang on, on occasion. i have a rear snug pack that combines a cantle bag with two drink holders, on the side I have a sponge bag on the on side. Off side is a easy boot bag, I put elytes and what not in the rear off side easy boot bag, If I am opening my cantle bag something has gone wrong. I pretty much just carry emergency supplies and snivel gear in it.


----------



## Brighteyes

I have a personally preference toward cantle bags. More room for stuff; less clutter I have to look it. It just looks sleeker. My cantle bag has room for two water bottles (I believe I have the same model of Joe!), so that's very convenient. My horse doesn't even notice it's there.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

usandpets said:


> A pommel bag is easier to access but a cantle bag can hold more or larger items. I have a pommel bag that I always use. My wife has a cantle bag but it is hard to get into while moving. Trying to unzip and rezip when done especially one handed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Irish Wake

I use both. Cantle bags to carry a lot of beer and pommel bags to carry mixed drinks and phone, copenhagen and personal cleansing wipes, just in case.


----------



## Faustinblack

I have a stowaway pommel bag, but I'm going to get a cantle bag. I'm feeling like Joe, I don't want anything in my way when I need to grab a hank of mane to hang on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy

I use both the stuff I wont now in front and stuff for later in back


----------



## smrobs

I prefer cantle bags. Like others have said, more room to store stuff and they are out of your way.

I don't really have much problem getting into mine while walking briskly down the trail...though it would pose a challenge at faster gaits.


----------



## usandpets

Irish Wake said:


> I use both. Cantle bags to carry a lot of beer and pommel bags to carry mixed drinks and phone, copenhagen and personal cleansing wipes, just in case.


Doesn't the beer get shook up? We have insulated saddle bags to carry beverages. They keep them cold. Also we use foam freezer packs. Not to promote a beverage but Mike's lemonade can be frozen and will stay cold on long trips on hot days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I use both too.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I use both. Stuff I need to access while riding goes in the pommel bag (drinks, snacks, chapstick). Emergency kit stuff, spare hoof boots, lunch/horse snacks, goes in the cantle bag.

I like heavy stuff (water bottles) up front so the horse doesn't have anything heavy behind the saddle in the weak area near the loin. Also it is easier for me to get water bottles out of the front bags, I can't get into the back bags while trotting. However, the pommel bags sometimes get the excess loop of rein stuck on the bottom edge if I'm having a tight reins kind of ride and have a lot of excess loop hanging  That isn't as bad with the snugpax as with other brands I've tried.


----------



## greentree

I do not do well with all that stuff under my hands, so I only use a cantle bag. if I were walking, it would probably not bother me, but on a race, I don't need so much stuff that I need both. 

Nancy


----------



## Irish Wake

usandpets said:


> Doesn't the beer get shook up? We have insulated saddle bags to carry beverages. They keep them cold. Also we use foam freezer packs. Not to promote a beverage but Mike's lemonade can be frozen and will stay cold on long trips on hot days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A little bit but we pack them down with a lot of ice. Mike's lemonade is a good idea Ill try that!!


----------



## TrailDustMelody

I just took my new snugpax pommel bag for a spin and I really like it. It's a simple one with two bottle holders and a small pouch above the withers. It did not get in my way at all. I do have a larger cantle bag for when I go on longer rides so I can pack first aid and other supplies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly

I like pommel bags better because they are easy to access. But cantle ones are good for items you won't need right away on the trail - they can hold more and they are still accessible if you need to.


----------



## ArabianMama

Excellent arguments on all sides. Thank you everyone. 

I did an endurance ride with my girl this weekend (our first together!) and borrowed a pommel bag. Quite frankly I don't know that it's any easier to grab a bottle while trotting that's in the front than one that's in the back. We only get stuff out of our bags when we are walking. I'm not that skilled of a rider to fuss with things during a trot. I'm more focused on the trail in front and my girl's body language. I envy your abilities to multitask! I'll get there. Afterall, I've only been riding 2 1/2 months.

Anyway, I'm going with the cantle bag. My water bottle in the pommel bag kept hitting my knee when we were trotting uphill and ended up bruising me. The saddle I'm in is too short for me so I was a little crammed. Plus, it got in the way when I needed some mane to prevent me from going A over teakettle when she saw a stump monster.  Good timing on her part.


----------



## LeynaProof

I have had both and the only time i need to get into mine is coming in off the trail i get my ride card out. And the only problem with the cantel one is if your horse likes to go she might take advantage of you at this moment. LOL! I know from experience.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL

I use both too. I think Stowaway makes the best bags! They don't bounce and there's a ton of space. I love the easy access to water bottles in my cantle bag. I use those zippered pockets for my emergency stuff like vetwrap, gauze pads, bute, clean washcloth, Betadine swabs, wet wipes, etc. I put my stuff I use on every ride in my pommel bag because it's easier to reach like granola bars/snacks, extra water, collapsible dog bowl, gps, compass, tissues, chapstick. It's amazing how much you can fit!


----------

